# GCC 3.4.2 Was läuft? Was läuft nicht?

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

Mitlerweile sind wir bei gcc 3.4.2 angekommen. Wie alle wissen ist die 3.4er Version gerade interessant für Centrino Besitzer, da es nun endlich die "pentium-m" Flags gibt. Allerdings laufen ja so einige kleine Sachen immer noch nicht mit der 3.4er version wie z.B Armagetron, Open-Office etc. Ich wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören, ob es sich schon lohnt den 3.4er zu installieren, ob vielleicht doch schon einige Bugs behoben worden sind oder es leider immer noch einige Probleme mit 3.4 gibt.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Im Prinzip hatte ich besser keine großen Probleme mit dem 3.4.x. Nur wenn bei dem USE-Flag "nls" wollte bei mir mit dem 3.4er nix gehen, mit dem 3.3er  hingegen gigs problemlos. Naja, einfach wech und es ließ sich alles kompilieren. Man kann ja nicht alles haben.  :Wink: 

----------

## blue.sca

eigentlich läuft alles. die paar dinge, die anfangs nicht gelaufen sind, sind upgedatet oder es gibt patches. auf jedenfall erstmal bugs.gentoo.org durchforsten, falls was failed...

----------

## Sas

Also zumindest bis gestern ging OpenOffice noch nicht...

----------

## finr

Hatte Probleme mit OpenOffice (lies sich nicht compilieren), tetex (lies sich compilieren, suchte aber nach obskuren Schriften - compiliert mit 3.3 und lief wieder, nochmal mit 3.4 und wieder nicht gegangen), und gtk+ (Eclipse stürzte ab, alles andere ging). Alles andere (Xorg, KDE usw) geht problemlos.

Mein Tip: einfach umstellen, und wenn ein Paket unerklärliche Fehler liefert, mal schnell "gcc-config 1" unds neu versuchen.

----------

## Garwin

hab hier keine probleme bisher gehabt, abgesehen von openoffice. hab das nls use-flag in der make.conf und auch damit kann ich keine probleme berichten.

----------

## zinion

Also bei mir hat er eigentlich alles schön durchkompiliert mit den für den Athlon64 von AMD empfohlenen Compiler-Optimierungen. Abgebrochen aht er nur einige GNOME-Pakete aber ich bin eh auf KDE umgestiegen  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Also bei mir hat er eigentlich alles schön durchkompiliert mit den für den Athlon64 von AMD empfohlenen Compiler-Optimierungen. Abgebrochen aht er nur einige GNOME-Pakete aber ich bin eh auf KDE umgestiegen 

 

wo find ich diese optimierungen  :Question: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Also das neueste openoffice-ximian ~x86 funktioniert bei mir problemlos mit dem gcc 3.4.2-r2 (emerge changelog sagt das auch).

Ich habe auch alles an Desktopzeug damit kompiliert und zu 98% keine Probleme damit.

Der Versuch mit 3.4.3 dagegen endet mit einem großen SCHE****.

Also mit 3.4.2-r2 werde ich wohl eine zeitlang gut leben...

----------

## Linuxpeter

MatzeOne:

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

```

----------

## MatzeOne

danke schön ^^

----------

## Earthwings

@Linuxpeter: Wo empfiehlt AMD diese CFLAGS? Link bitte!

----------

## Garwin

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Also das neueste openoffice-ximian ~x86 funktioniert bei mir problemlos mit dem gcc 3.4.2-r2 (emerge changelog sagt das auch).
> 
> Ich habe auch alles an Desktopzeug damit kompiliert und zu 98% keine Probleme damit.
> 
> Der Versuch mit 3.4.3 dagegen endet mit einem großen SCHE****.
> ...

 

jupp inzwischen kompiliert openoffice-ximian problemlos, sogar mit dem gcc-3.4.3

hatte im gegensatz zu dir auf meinem notebook überhaupt keine probleme mit dem 3.4.3

komplettes system und world haben sauber durchkompiliert mit der version.

----------

## zinion

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> @Linuxpeter: Wo empfiehlt AMD diese CFLAGS? Link bitte!

 

Aus dem Thread march=...:

AMD (2004): Compiler Usage Guidelines for 64-bit Operating Systems on AMD64 Platforms (online)(16.11.2004) http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/32035.pdf

(Seite 29)

----------

## Earthwings

Ok, danke.

----------

## Earthwings

 *zinion wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   @Linuxpeter: Wo empfiehlt AMD diese CFLAGS? Link bitte! 
> 
> Aus dem Thread march=...:
> 
> AMD (2004): Compiler Usage Guidelines for 64-bit Operating Systems on AMD64 Platforms (online)(16.11.2004) http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/32035.pdf
> ...

 

Stimmt - und auf den Seiten 49 und 50 wird sehr ausführlich vor -ffast-math gewarnt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bleibt wohl nur zu empfehlen, das schnell wieder aus den CFLAGS rauszunehmen...   :Exclamation: 

----------

## MatzeOne

danke für den hinweis. weil ich persönlich hatte nicht die lust mich durch das pdf zu wühlen. "-ffast-math" hab ich erstmal aus den CFLAGS rausgenommen.

----------

## godchaser

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Mitlerweile sind wir bei gcc 3.4.2 angekommen. Wie alle wissen ist die 3.4er Version gerade interessant für Centrino Besitzer, da es nun endlich die "pentium-m" Flags gibt. Allerdings laufen ja so einige kleine Sachen immer noch nicht mit der 3.4er version wie z.B Armagetron, Open-Office etc. Ich wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören, ob es sich schon lohnt den 3.4er zu installieren, ob vielleicht doch schon einige Bugs behoben worden sind oder es leider immer noch einige Probleme mit 3.4 gibt.

 

Hab'n Problem!

Mein gcc-3.4.3 kompiliert nicht vollständig.

In der Datei libiberty/cplus_dem.c kollidiert die Dateiinterne Declaration von malloc 

mit der aus der stdlib.h! Was machen??

----------

## zielscheibe

Übel, 

zu heiße CFlags (-O3, -ffast-math, usw.)?

----------

## godchaser

Wie weit hängen Optimation-Flags bzw.

die CFLAGS von einer Präprozessor-Direktive ab?

Zudem glaube ich, unterbleibt der 

./configure-Aufruf in diesem dir; ich kann

nämlich auch keine config.h finden - womit wahrscheinlich

ein paar Dinge jedenfalls gelöst wären.

----------

